# Errore compilazione

## knower

Salve, stavo emergendo gnome-power-manager per farmi spuntare l'icona della batteria e relativo stato nella barra di gnome (l'acpi funziona e acpid è in rc all'avvio) ma ecco il risultato...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: war ning: libesd.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so, not found (try using -rpa th or -rpath-link)
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: war ning: libdbus-1.so.2, needed by /usr/lib/libhal.so, not found (try using -rpat h or -rpath-link)
> ...

 

Idee? C'è un altro modo per ottenere l'icona della batteria?

edit: aggiornato il quoteLast edited by knower on Fri Jan 26, 2007 2:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm... l'errore è qualche riga più su.

```

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if r elevant.

```

----------

## knower

si lo so, ma ho incluso tutto l'ultimo pezzo nel tentativo di dare quante più indicazioni possibile ai più esperti.

comunque, gli off-topic non risolveranno di certo il problema... grazie

----------

## Scen

Eh eh, evvai con il sarcasmo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quoto quello che ha scritto Ic3M4n, devi incollare le righe sopra a quelle che hai attualmente postato, altrimenti è IMPOSSIBILE capire di che errore si tratta!  :Confused: 

----------

## knower

Ho aggiornato il quote, tutto quello che c'era prima era solo roba del tipo  *Quote:*   

>  /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libg lade-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lz /usr/lib/libwnck-1.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11- 2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbu f-2.0.so -lm /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/l ibgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libhal.so /usr/lib/libdbus -glib-1.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libgthrea d-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lresolv /usr/lib/libXext.so
> 
> 

 

ditemi se vi serve sapere altro...  :Wink: 

edit: ragazzi perfavore ditemi se posso chiudere il terminale con tutto il log della compilazione  :Very Happy:  (se vi servono altre informazioni insomma...)

----------

## randomaze

 *knower wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: war ning: libesd.so.0, needed by /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so, not found (try using -rpa th or -rpath-link)
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: war ning: libdbus-1.so.2, needed by /usr/lib/libhal.so, not found (try using -rpat h or -rpath-link)

 

Queste due linee su librerie diverse suggerirebbero che hai qualche problema con le librerie (in particolare esound e dbus).

Prova a usare revdep-rebuild per ricompilare le librerie che non vanno.

Per la cronaca, l'intervento di Ic3M4n era assolutamente in topic. A meno che tu con la parola "esperti" non includa anche la categoria dei "veggenti" e quella di chi ti suggerisce "emerge -e world" per ogni problema.

E non è bello per chi ti da dei suggerimenti vedersi rispondere in quel modo.

----------

## Scen

Ok, l'errore sembrerebbe questo:

```

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_sample_free'

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_close'

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_confirm_sample_cache'

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_sample_getid'

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_sample_play'

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_sample_cache'

/usr/lib/libgnome-2.so: undefined reference to `esd_open_sound' 

```

Non sono un esperto di Gnome e dintorni, ma a prima vista sembrerebbe mancare qualche file di esound.

Prova ad installare media-sound/esound

```

emerge --oneshot esound

```

e ricompilare.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *knower wrote:*   

> gli off-topic non risolveranno di certo il problema... grazie

 

come ti hanno confermato gli altri il mio intervento era assolutamente IT.

quello che hai riportato è semplicemente l'uscita del make e l'errore di base che lancia emerge a TUTTE le compilazioni fallite.

libesd.so.0 e libdbus-1.so.2 non sono state trovate nel tuo sistema. l'errore è semplicemente questo. hai già effettuato la migrazione di dbus? se si... hai effettuato il revdep-rebuild come indicato?

in ogni caso prova a lanciare comunque revdep-rebuild magari specificando anche la libreria di cui vuoi fare il check. nel caso specifico le due scritte sopra.

```
revdep-rebuild --library libdbus-1.so.2
```

----------

## knower

[quote="djinnZ"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> revdep-rebuild 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/components/libevolution-calendar.so (requires libdbus-1.so.2)
> 
>   broken /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libetimezonedialog.so.0.0.0 (requires  libdbus-1.so.2)
> ...

 

 e mo?

ps: prima ho fatto emerge --oneshot esound

@Ic3M4n: scusa, avevo capito che ti riferissi ESCLUSIVAMENTE alle ultime due righe del mio post (dove ovviamente non c'è nulla di riferito al mio sistema)

----------

## Scen

 *knower wrote:*   

>  e mo?

 

Ok, è appurato che, dopo l'aggiornamento di dbus alla versione 1.0*, non hai ricompilato tutti i programmi linkati alle sue librerie, per cui è un'operazione obbligatoria da eseguire  :Smile: 

Per risolvere il problema di revdep-rebuild, prova a lanciarlo con il parametro -X:

```

revdep-rebuild -X -av

```

(-av sono i parametri che passa al successivo comando di emerge, così ti viene chiesto se lanciare la ricompilazione o no)

----------

## Onip

basta leggere   :Wink:  . Non è sarcasmo, ma solo un buon consiglio, così risparmi del tempo.

Se guardi bene l'output che hai postato vedi che revdep ti dice che nella lista di pacchetti da riemergere che ha fatto c'è qualcosa che non va perchè qualcuno di quelli è mascherato o non esiste più.

Tipicamente una prima soluzione può essere quella (come suggerisce anche il programma stesso) di lanciarlo con l'opzione -X.

```
# revdep-rebuild -X
```

In modo da non far considerare al programma anche la versione specifica che hai installato, ma solamente il nome del pacchetto da ricompilare. In questo modo ti verrà probabilmente fatto un upgrade(o anche un downgrade) dei pacchetti incriminati.

Byez

p.s. di solito queste situazioni si verificano se fai un --sync di portage ma poi non fai l'aggiornamento del mondo con

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

 in quanto si possono creare incoerenze tra quanto è installato e quanto è realmente disponibile al momento

----------

